# QUESTION: How many of you have never fallen off?



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

I used to ride in high school and took a ten year break. I fell off about four times then. I have been riding again for two years and have not fallen off as an adult. Knock on Wood!!!!


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi, I rode from the age 12 to 28. Bailed once and got bucked off a friends horse, not my own...lol. 

Knock on wood that I don't fall off now that I'm in my 40's riding again.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I have been riding steadily since I was about 8 and I have fallen off more times than I can count. It is a part of riding. Now it doesn't bother me as much. I know to toughen up and hop right back on. But back when I was younger I was embarrassed and terrified. It was a scary thing to fall off.

And I am twenty now btw.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh my I couldn't count how many times either, but there are a few I really remember... 
I was about 8 and in a group lesson all the pony's spooked and took off I fell off into a mudd puddle and the pony did a u-turn and jumped over me...it was scarey lol
And my Tb I only had him a few weeks and the date was 6/6/06 creepy right.. I think something went wrong when I was doing a flying change, he tripped or something.

The lesson barn I rode at it seemed like he always put me on the difficult ponys/horses.. but it was good learning experience
I've been riding since I was 8 and I'm 23 now


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I didn't ride as a kid, so I missed the pony from hell stage where you get dumped a few times each ride. I've been lucky. In the 20+ years I've been riding, I've come off 4 times. I'm not sure there is a human who has not fallen prey to gravity at least once!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I didn't take lessons or anything when I was a kid either other than a week as a horsemaster at the camp I work at now as a wrangler. There isn't a specific mark where I consider myself "riding". I rode a horse for the first time when I was 5 and I was just thrown on a horse because my friend at the time had a bunch (she still does) and asked if I wanted to come over and ride. I ride at camp all the time now that I'm a legitimate wrangler. Otherwise it was whenever I could since I've started working there. This'll be my 5th year.

ANYWAY. The only time I've fallen was August of 2009. The first time I loped bareback. I was doing senior pictures on my favourite camp horse and while trying to look all nice and pretty for a second for a picture, she took off towards the corral and I half-slid/half-bailed. 

I landed in front of her and got loped over. I know she kept going for a few strides. I remember rolling and getting kneed in the head. I opened my eyes and I was under her belly. 

My back was all roadrashed and I had a hoofprint on my shoulder blade. Soooo mad 1) my friend who was taking pictures didn't get a shot of me falling and 2) that hoofprint only left the two ends as scars. Super lame. 

But that's my only time in the past 5 years. Abby hasn't successfully dumped me yet. I'm waiting to just hop on her bareback (which she doesn't like and I haven't gotten more than half on her). That'll be an experience.


Sorry for the rant.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Me!! ha ha! Everyone falls off at some point yet for some reason i fall off for the dumbest reasons. I've been on bucking horses, rearers as well as bolters, all managing to cling on _somehow_ & yet it never fails that i end up in the dirt on a horse that either spooks in some funny direction or the saddle slips.

My greatest fall to date occurred when i was chasing after a "runaway" on my old mare who i had only ridden three times before. I had one hand on the reins & with the other i was reaching out for the reins of the gelding (he'd bucked my aunt off & bolted). Well, Ebony dear thought we were racing, so i tightened up on the reins to stop her from passing him & she decided to simply put on the breaks!
Somehow i hit the ground, rolled & ended up right back on my feet ha ha! Then had to chase after both horses on foot!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Bahahahahh. Lilruffian, the mental image of that is hilarious. But I agree: The one time I fell off was pathetic. I managed to stay on Abby when I asked for a lope (her hip was out, which I found out later..) and she started bucking. I was in a saddle that is technically a kid's saddle. If I stand up in the stirrups (as low as they go), I was probably a good 9 inches above the seat. 

I also stayed on her when she bucked in a field and when she'd whip around and bolt back to the fenceline because she's herdbound. 

I hadn't thought of these...mini confidence boost!


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

There is an old sage saying that goes like this: :Never a horse can't be rode, never a rider can't be throwed." If someone has never come off a horse that rider has not rode many 'different' horses. Me, I've landed on the ground many times coming off a horse. The best cure for not becoming fearful is to pick your body up off the ground and get right back on. Of course, the next day the soreness does set in.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

OH BOY! I've came off a horse four times only. But when i came off seems like i'd always got hurt. first was my mare Time To Hide, we were riding bareback FIRST TIME both of use, and i dropped my cowboy hat coming up the hill. I wiped around and kicked her to go. She took of at a galloped and when we got to my hat (She was really hard to stop any other time) But this time she put on her brakes fast. And where did i go........ onto my hat. Felt like i broke my poor tail bone. Then the next time was when i was riding her. Stupid idea i know... i was riding her with no saddle blanket,just a saddle. More of a three step ride and throw then a ride. I've learned from my mistake. Third time was on my step dads paint. The day before i rode a friends paint bareback proving to my step dad i can ride any horse (Or so i thought! HEHE) hes like OK you can ride my horse. i always nagged about riding him, well everything was going well, just about to get him up into a gallop and he CROW HOPPED!!! yes crow hopped and threw me. bout broke my wrist but like my step dad says. "If you get threw by him you get right back up and ride." I knew that so i did. Haven't rode him since and it calmed him down a lot.but i plan to before we sale him. Then there is my horse Hero, not really bright about riding him since he has a very bone back bone. Still putting weight on him. Well he has a very bad habit of turning quickly. just stopping and turning, well i was riding bareback and stopped him. he turned quick couldn't squeeze tight enough and away i sailed. Litterly sailed to the right. 

I say if you haven't fallen of a horse yet you haven't experienced hard.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

great thread! I've never come off while riding and do you know what i so wish I had because now i kind of have a fear about coming off and it's stopping me progressing in my riding. I actually want to come off to get it over and done with! I am a re-rider and always rode bareback when i was a kid after a ten year break i'm back riding and good the fear of falling is more real than before. Great to hear stories where people weren't seriously hurt well apart from pride! kinda re-inforces the fact that "it won't be all that bad"


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> Me!! ha ha! Everyone falls off at some point yet for some reason i fall off for the dumbest reasons. I've been on bucking horses, rearers as well as bolters, all managing to cling on _somehow_ & yet it never fails that i end up in the dirt on a horse that either spooks in some funny direction or the saddle slips.



Same with me! 


I have fallen off four times in ten years. First time I fell off was a few months ago. I was jumping and leaned forward to early. 
Second time we were trotting without stirrups and I slipped off.
Third time was last week. I was riding a very small pony. Was not used to his strides etc and went flying off when he put his head down XD
Fourth time was last friday. It was my first time off my horse. She stopped at a jump then decided to jump it


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

netty83 said:


> great thread! I've never come off while riding and do you know what i so wish I had because now i kind of have a fear about coming off and it's stopping me progressing in my riding. I actually want to come off to get it over and done with!



I was the exact same way! II really just wanted to fall off because it was making me terrified of falling off. I did not know what to expect.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I didn't come off for the first several years of riding. I remember talking to another girl about my riding when I was in middle school and we discovered that even though she was older, I had been riding longer and had more experience. She asked whether I had fallen off. I told her I hadn't, and she informed me that I wasn't a "real" rider until I had fallen off. She said it out of spite, but I was rather annoyed by it.

Whether you've fallen and how much you've fallen has nothing to do with how good a rider you are, in my mind. It's just blind luck in terms of what horse you're on, when, and what that horse decides to do. I hate for anyone to imply that the more you fall off, the better a rider you are.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i have been riding for about 4 and a half years and i have fallen of probabley 1 to two times a year!!! and i want to keep it that way 

but i feel now that i am not as scared at fallin off and i feel that i am getting better with "not falling off" like the other day my mare had a bit of energy and i asked her to trot and she went straight into a fast canter which caught me completey by surprise, she then bucked and then she came to a sudden stop!!! a year ago i would of fallen off in thhat instance but i didn't (yay)............i seem to fall off onto soft surfaces though !!!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

HopalongCassidy said:


> I say if you haven't fallen of a horse yet you haven't experienced hard.


I love this quote!! That really cracked me up. To those who haven't fallen off yet, congratulations. 
The sad thing about me is that I've fallen off so many times I don't even get adrenaline anymore. My body has accustomed itself to the feeling and doesn't give the "fight or flight" response anymore. 
I used to always jump up as quick as I could and try to mount before the adrenaline "shakes" took over my legs. It is so hard to get back on when your legs are shaky!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

TBH I've given up counting the times I've fallen off. I now ony count the major falls where I end up in hospital for an extended time.
I've been riding for 20 years, I tend to ride highly strung competition horses, I also reschool problem horses.

I personaly think that if you have never fallen off then when you do fall you are more likely to hurt your self badly. People who rarely fall tense up when they feel themselves going, they tend to land flat rather then roll with it and they tend to stick hands out to break thier fall (and conciquently break either thier wrist or the collar bone).

I also believe that if you have never fallen then you are not progressing your riding by riding more difficult horses. Some of the biggest leaps in my technique has come after a fall where someone has pointed something out to me afterwards that would have either stopped the fall entirely or mitigated it.

Thelast time I fell off was probably boxing day 2009, I galloped pride bareback down the beach in a race against my sisters arab. Our dog shot out infront of pride (he was racing too) and pride who was enjoying himself decided that a rodeo display was appropriate. I sat the first 6 bucks, but a twisting buck as numer 7 unbalanced me and number 8 got me off! I proably wouldnt have fallen off if the pony in question hadnt been smothered in show shine a week earlier and so was slippy as hell!

Photos:
Pre gallop








during gallop
















Post gallop (with the dog in question and having been given a leg back up)









I have got photos of the start of the bucking session and of me on the floor (my lovely mother took photos of it!! horrible woman!) but they are too embarassing so I wont post them


----------



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

In my eight years or so riding, I've fallen off 3 times. 2 on riding school ponies when I was little. I got unbalanced somehow on a pony and landed on my backside. The second I fell going over a jump (went to hospital but was just bruised). 

And my best one is falling from our Shetland Apple when I was small enough to ride her... the shortest fall I've ever had! We'd stopped and she yanked down for grass and I hit the deck ha ha.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I've always been kind of reckless when it comes to horses, so there's no telling how many times I've fallen. I enjoy a good bucking round every once in a while. lol.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well I haven't fallen off *yet* I've only been riding for a year and a half. I'm sure I'll have my falls though.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

> Whether you've fallen and how much you've fallen has nothing to do with how good a rider you are, in my mind


I don't think falling off makes you a better rider but I do think dealing with the problems horses give you that tend to leading to you falling off, such as bucking, rearing, and spooking, gives you more experience and does make you a better rider. Someone who has experienced these things knows how to deal with them and how to stay on better than someone who has ridden perfect horses all their lives.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

You know how some horses get a reputation for being difficult to ride, problem horses and such? And when someone rides them successfully all the people involved say things like "Oh did you hear that Susan rode Blacky and he bucked and she rode through it, she is such a good rider."

I wonder if horses do the same thing. Hanging around in the bottom of the corner pasture having a chat: "Oh did your hear that Blacky bucked off Susan the other day? He is such a good bucker."

Laugh.

Add me to the 'fallen off more times than can be remembered' camp.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

sarahver said:


> You know how some horses get a reputation for being difficult to ride, problem horses and such? And when someone rides them successfully all the people involved say things like "Oh did you hear that Susan rode Blacky and he bucked and she rode through it, she is such a good rider."
> 
> I wonder if horses do the same thing. Hanging around in the bottom of the corner pasture having a chat: "Oh did your hear that Blacky bucked off Susan the other day? He is such a good bucker."
> 
> ...


You know, I wonder the same thing :lol:


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Buckcherry said:


> I don't think falling off makes you a better rider but I do think dealing with the problems horses give you that tend to leading to you falling off, such as bucking, rearing, and spooking, gives you more experience and does make you a better rider. Someone who has experienced these things knows how to deal with them and how to stay on better than someone who has ridden perfect horses all their lives.


I still think it's a lot to do with luck. I have ridden far from perfect horses all my life. I've dealt with my fair share of horse craziness. The pony I had all through high school was the one infamous for rearing, running jumps, and dumping just about any kid that got on her. She still dumps any rider she thinks she can. Our warmblood is the one infamous for her spectacular spooks and bucking fits. She can spend several minutes at a time in practically a continuous bolt. I'm working with a Lusitano now who has temper tantrums when he feels like he's having to work too hard. He'll stop dead and rear/buck/toss his head until he thinks he's had his say. Now that I'm in college and don't have a horse of my own to ride, I'm being offered all of the very green or very challenging horses that aren't suitable for the more novice riders.

In 12 years of riding and all of these less than perfect horses, I've only come off about five times. None of them were anything to write home about and three of the falls were my own fault when I was gallivanting bareback. 

I don't like to toot my own horn too much, but I think I'm a pretty well rounded rider... and I don't think the number of times I've fallen off has anything to do with whether or not I'm any good.

I'll have to knock on some wood... I've been lucky so far, but considering that I intend for riding to be a lifelong thing for me, I'm probably going to have a violent fall or two. Here's to hoping they aren't too horrific and don't happen any time soon.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I have fallen off sooo many times...like yesterday because my horse tripped on a trail...good times. Atleast we were all okay.
It's apart of riding and as long as we are okay then life is good


----------



## eccodecco (Dec 10, 2010)

I've been riding for about 9 years and I've fallen once (at a college lesson) and bailed once riding bareback.
The first time was over a jump, I wasn't in the right mind set and the horse did that fun bunny hop over the jump. caught me off guard. 
Second was a friend's horse bareback close to the other horse paddok, he spooked on a trail and dropped his head to the ground running with his head on the floor and popping his but up every step. I couldn't get the leverage to get his head up so I jumped and he stopped by his buddy. 
not been hurt yet 
I've been riding horses of all types including just started off track racers with their fun paces to horses that buck and buck and buck at everything you ask for. (I've also trained them to be quiet and stop such nonsense)
I think that falling is something you should be able to do just because if It does happen, the way you fall may lessen injury but it doesn't help when you are actually riding.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I've fallen off four times XD three were completely stupid ( I was only 8) and then just recently I got bucked off, and basically did a face-plant in the dirt =(


----------



## myhorseriesen (Nov 11, 2010)

i have been riding for a while and i have been reared off a friends horse
bucked off the same 
and just fallen on my but off my Riese


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I think the term "fall off" isn't the best description of what happens with horses. I remember falling off several times in my early days of riding when I went around a corner too fast and didn't have any balance. I haven't fallen off in many years. Nowadays I get thrown off, hurled off, flung off, launched off, or violently bucked off. There's no "falling." Unless you can "fall" out of a catapult. 
I saw the most amazing spook earlier this year and luckily I wasn't the one trying to ride it. There was a big pile of garbage on the side of a trail and when the horse saw it she literally went in three directions at once. Her front legs went one way, her back legs went another, and then everything switched back the other way. Her body twisted violently like a snake. All in a split second. Her rider hit the ground so fast, she didn't even know what happened. I told her some things are just unrideable.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

I just started riding in March of 2010 but on and off. So in a total about seven months. Just 2 weeks ago I had my first fall. It was actually not as bad as I thought and I didn't get hurt. But I hope I won't fall off soon.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I can't even remember how many times I've fallen off. But trust me -it's plenty haha. I've never been hurt by a fall but have had my confidence shaken really badly. But, I haven't fallen off since summerish time so I'm probably due for one soon. D:


----------



## sorraiamustangs (Oct 8, 2010)

I have fallen off too many times. The worst time I ever fell off was when I was pole bending my horse and he took off (It was my first time poll bending) and when we got to the gate I forgot to pull back and I flew over his head.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I have come off -pauses to count- seven times, I believe, in the span of around nine years.
I've only been _thrown_ once, my first fall. The others have been from refusals, being unbalanced, spooks, bolts, broken saddles, etc. 
I actually fell off twice in one day a few years ago. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

The last time i kept count was when i was 13...(17 now)... i fell 6 times and was bucked 20 times and my horse fell on me once. i lost count after that but i'll tell you its more then that now XD

if you havn't fallen of a horse once you will never know th feeling to get back on. trust me, the fall might hurt, but it makes it worth it once your back in the saddle.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I've fallen off too many times to count also, i've been riding since i was 12(i'm 25 now) I got 2 horses, at that time, Blue(who i still have,he's in his mid 30's now) and Tiffany who was put down about 6 years ago(tumor in her abdomen) They were both the best horses to learn on, Blue is 14.2hh so the ground wasn't too far away, we could canter around the pasture and i would loose my balance and fall off, he would always stop and give me this look like "why are you on the ground AGAIN?!?" one time i was riding bareback in these super slippery pants, trying to impress my boyfriend at the time lol, well after a few strides at the trot i slid off right into a pile of poop ****, Tiffany was only 13.3hh, i tried to learn how to jump on her(i normally rode western, but one time i was trying to make her go around cones and she decided she'd rather jump the cone then go around it, so after that i got an english saddle and started trying to jump, i never really fell off because i could keep one leg over the saddle and the other on the ground, i looked pretty funny i'm sure...then i got skip a few months before we lost Tiffany, his previous owner was the office manager at my job at the animal hospital, she had been trying to sell him and her other horse to me but i didn't have the money, eventually she just decided to give me Skip "he's a great horse, anyone can ride him" but he hadn't been ridden in 5 years, he is a 15hh black QH, this horse LOVED to toss his rider, my mom and i were going to go out on a trail ride, i was going to ride Blue(he's extremely barn sour and would try to gallop all the way home, so for my mom Skip was the better option, she's never really ridden) well we didn't even make it out of the pasture, skip started his ****, he looked like one of those wild bronco horses, bucking, rearing, spinning, i didn't know what to do, get close to try to stop him, but risk getting kicked in the process, after what seemed like forever i finally walked up to him and he stopped and she got off(i have NO idea how she stayed on lol) she never rode him again, a few weeks later, august 1st 2006, i got on him and before i even got my other foot in the stirrup he bolted, then bucked, got the horn in the ribs,(i think i broke a rib because to this day that spot is still sensitive) then he reared and i fell of flat on my back, 30 days later i brought him to our local fair, the west end fair, my friend Jamie wanted to get on him(she was a very experienced rider) well she got on and all seemed to be going well so i got on Blue, all of a sudden skip started his stuff, after about 6 or so bucks Jamie started loosing her grip and tried to hold onto his neck, which caused her to fall in front of him, and him run over top of her kicking her in the temple(luckily she had a helmet) he ended up breaking her hand and giving her a concussion, and giving her a helicopter ride to the hospital, scariest day of my life, i ended up giving Skip to my friend Jen who didn't know how to ride, but could afford proper training for him, after a year or 2 she ran out of money and gave him away again, i thought he might have met with a horrible end, until 2 weeks ago when i went to this local stable to talk about riding lessons and there he was, now after a few lessons the instructor is going to have me get on him again to get over my fear, he still bucks, we have all checked saddle fit and i had chiropractor exams done, and so have they, he has no soreness, she said that now he will at least warn you before he bucks, he will put his ears back, and but his back end under him and if you try to make him move is when he will buck, he's such a jerk lol...but he does have a young rider who loves him and who he's good too, so i'm glad that his story has a happy ending, i'm just not too happy about riding the only horse that has ever thrown me again lol...
Sorry for the novel


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Back when I had riding school lessons the kids at pony camp always used to say "you're not a great rider until you've fallen off seven times!"

Ladies and gentlemen, if this is true, I am a great rider! lol

From the age of 3/4 until the age of about 10/11 I took lessons, and I never fell off once.when I was about 11 (i'm 20 this year) I got my own horses, and since then...i've managed at LEAST 7, not that I count.

I wish I could say that i've had amusing falls, but really, I haven't had any funnies like slipping saddles or suchlike. There was one fall which nearly saw me quit riding. I was hacking out with two older kids, they decided we were gonna go right through the middle of this big open ploughed field. While two of us just wanted to walk it, the other REALLY wanted to gallop, so she just went off. We figured we'd catch her up, but for some reason, she turned back around and cantered back to us, and then turned back and galloped off AGAIN. By this time the second horse had had enough of being stuck behind and took off after them. My pony stayed at a walk because i'd asked him to. Then he suddenly realised how far away they'd gotten and that was it, he bolted. There were loads of flints on the ground and he tripped and dropped a shoulder, sending me flying! I remember seeing him running off and then nothing, and the next thing I know they had caught him and come back accross the field to wake me up, i had totally blacked out. When i woke up my arm was bleeding everywhere and i couldn't move it at all. My doctor said not to ride until I could lift my arm above my head without it really hurting. It took 8 weeks! I was so scared the next time I got on my horse. I think that was my first fall actually...

The last fall I had was the best in terms of not bothering me. It was the first time I ever fell off my mare, she spooked and I just really wasn't expecting it, and lost my balance. It was the first fall where I just laughed it off, and wasn't at all nervous when I got back on, all my other falls turned me to jelly afterwards! haha


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

I have been bucked off a few times; probably about 5.
Most of the times i fall off are because im just goofing around, or riding bareback. But honestly ive probably fallen off 40+ times, in the last 8 years


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

Rachel1786 said:


> I've fallen off too many times to count also, i've been riding since i was 12(i'm 25 now) I got 2 horses, at that time, Blue(who i still have,he's in his mid 30's now) and Tiffany who was put down about 6 years ago(tumor in her abdomen) They were both the best horses to learn on, Blue is 14.2hh so the ground wasn't too far away, we could canter around the pasture and i would loose my balance and fall off, he would always stop and give me this look like "why are you on the ground AGAIN?!?" one time i was riding bareback in these super slippery pants, trying to impress my boyfriend at the time lol, well after a few strides at the trot i slid off right into a pile of poop ****, Tiffany was only 13.3hh, i tried to learn how to jump on her(i normally rode western, but one time i was trying to make her go around cones and she decided she'd rather jump the cone then go around it, so after that i got an english saddle and started trying to jump, i never really fell off because i could keep one leg over the saddle and the other on the ground, i looked pretty funny i'm sure...then i got skip a few months before we lost Tiffany, his previous owner was the office manager at my job at the animal hospital, she had been trying to sell him and her other horse to me but i didn't have the money, eventually she just decided to give me Skip "he's a great horse, anyone can ride him" but he hadn't been ridden in 5 years, he is a 15hh black QH, this horse LOVED to toss his rider, my mom and i were going to go out on a trail ride, i was going to ride Blue(he's extremely barn sour and would try to gallop all the way home, so for my mom Skip was the better option, she's never really ridden) well we didn't even make it out of the pasture, skip started his ****, he looked like one of those wild bronco horses, bucking, rearing, spinning, i didn't know what to do, get close to try to stop him, but risk getting kicked in the process, after what seemed like forever i finally walked up to him and he stopped and she got off(i have NO idea how she stayed on lol) she never rode him again, a few weeks later, august 1st 2006, i got on him and before i even got my other foot in the stirrup he bolted, then bucked, got the horn in the ribs,(i think i broke a rib because to this day that spot is still sensitive) then he reared and i fell of flat on my back, 30 days later i brought him to our local fair, the west end fair, my friend Jamie wanted to get on him(she was a very experienced rider) well she got on and all seemed to be going well so i got on Blue, all of a sudden skip started his stuff, after about 6 or so bucks Jamie started loosing her grip and tried to hold onto his neck, which caused her to fall in front of him, and him run over top of her kicking her in the temple(luckily she had a helmet) he ended up breaking her hand and giving her a concussion, and giving her a helicopter ride to the hospital, scariest day of my life, i ended up giving Skip to my friend Jen who didn't know how to ride, but could afford proper training for him, after a year or 2 she ran out of money and gave him away again, i thought he might have met with a horrible end, until 2 weeks ago when i went to this local stable to talk about riding lessons and there he was, now after a few lessons the instructor is going to have me get on him again to get over my fear, he still bucks, we have all checked saddle fit and i had chiropractor exams done, and so have they, he has no soreness, she said that now he will at least warn you before he bucks, he will put his ears back, and but his back end under him and if you try to make him move is when he will buck, he's such a jerk lol...but he does have a young rider who loves him and who he's good too, so i'm glad that his story has a happy ending, i'm just not too happy about riding the only horse that has ever thrown me again lol...
> Sorry for the novel


Loved reading it  im glad everyone was ok... i knew a horse named JJ who was the same way........ he bucked a girl into a wooden fence and she was in a coma, but she wasnt wearing a helmet (not smart, i tell that story when people ask "why do i have to wear this again?")

my horse has bucking problems at times. i think its only when in Arenas, he hates the sand , but loves trail rides. when i went flying he use to come back and just be like"HAHAHA"it was crazy!

i want to try riding him tomorrow. LOL but my heart tells me he will do great (cause i feel like i have so much more out of him like he dosnt want to hurt me like he use to) but then i my head says, WHAT AM I DOING i need some one to help me..... i think its b/c i always had some one there before. but now we are alone...so i will find out tomorrow who was right


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I have been riding for two years and fell off twice both were my fault ..... one was my first time cantering and i went around a barrel at a extended trot and kicked on the other side like my instructor said i knew what i was doing so i took like 12 times to actually canter and then i leaned forward and fell over her neck and i landed on my feet the other time was my first fall and i was trotting on a lunge line and this was the first time i tightened my own girth ( mistake !!! lol ) so oh and this was the same horse for both time her name is Secret ( in my barn ) anyway so we were going at a trot and then she suddenly turned into my instructor and the whole saddle flipped so the saddle was like around her stomach and the girth was over her back and i knocked the breathe out of me but i have many to come


----------



## xXHorseFreakXx (Jan 14, 2011)

I never fell off... Until I started jumping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

Only fell off once in the past 12 years, had to be taken to hospital after I remove most of the skin on my mid arm, and lower back. The doctor told me flat out that I was very lucky not to have broke something importand in the lines of my back, pelvis or elbow. Thank goodness I was wearing a helmet which smashed into many pieces. Couldn't sit up or lay down comfortably for two months while the skin grew back and it itched like mad. This was from a saddle I trying out broke into pieces scaring my horse, the great part is when the company (it was a new saddle) wouldn't compensate for the damages only give me a new saddle that I had to paying shipping for. 

Only other times my horse fell I hopped off and helped the pony up made sure he was okay and brought him back to the barn to wash him off. 

I hate the saying you got to fall off to be a good rider, I just happened to know how to have a death grip on the cantle or horn while stopping with one hand.


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

Your not a real cowgirl till you've fallen off a horse...... lol I was always told that when I fell when I was younger.

As a kid riding age 4-6 I don't remember ever falling. Took long break...
As a youth riding age 12-22 I fell numerous times and once was pretty bad.
As an adult after 2 years of not being able to ride due to life circumstances..... I hope I don't fall off any time soon.... It would hurt so bad... I don't know how I always jumped up and got back on a little sore but not bad.... Haha I was even told once in College by my riding instructor that I "Fall beautifully" "A perfect tuck and roll, I have never seen any one fall so gracefully." lol I was so proud of myself! HAHAHA


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

Had a horse when I was a kid 12-18 and never fell off. He was an older gelding and I never realized till later what a great horse I had. Sold him to my moms best friend and a couple years later went to visit and ride him. His name was Pyaso. Spanish for Clown Anyway next thing I knew I was in the hospital with a buch of nurses and doctors around asking me weird questions like who the presedent was and do I know what year it is. At the time our presedent was Clinton but I thought it was Bush..The old one. Anyway I got the date wrong too. I was freeking out because I used to have hair down to my but and I had cut it likes 2 months earlier and Kept asking where my hair was...I was also in college and had to drop out of my classes because I had no clue what was going on. I did remember family and stuff like that. Anyway long story short I'v calculated based on what I remember that I lost about 3 months. Scary! I never thought that could happen to me. Since then I'v actually got into horses again. Im 29 now and have a 8 month old colt and a 6 year old mare I've done a lot more riding in the last couple years and have fallen off 2 more times Wish I could have been like some of you that fell off when you were kids but not as an adult....unfortunatly its been the oposite for me. lol


----------

